

SFHN Speaker: Daniel Shaw from NodeUp - 3/28 - lowglow
http://sfhn-dshaw.eventbrite.com/

======
lowglow
Just upped the number of free tickets for everyone that wants to make it but
can't donate. :)

------
lowglow
I hope everyone can make it out! :)

